# Survivor 1953 Monark Built WesternFlyer, Begone Dent's



## Scribble (May 9, 2019)

Game plan so far.

-Repack whole bike with fresh grease 

-Replace the bent crank 

-Boiled linseed oil treatment for the paint

-WD-40 and steel wool for the chrome bits. 

-Might try to repair the original Troxel seat


----------



## Scribble (May 9, 2019)

Disassembly


----------



## Scribble (May 9, 2019)

Dent removal



Before 



Also got the Delta to come back to life


----------



## Scribble (May 10, 2019)

Cleaned up the bottom bracket assembly, and replaced the bent crank with a nice dog leg. Also refurbished a more correct stem and a little sneak peak at the seat being worked on. 



Stem on the right is being replaced.






Before






After 
The Monark chain ring and dog leg look good together. 





All clean ! 



Seat update next.


----------



## Scribble (May 11, 2019)

Well the seat was in bad shape under the seat cover, 1-2 more decades and it would have been dust. 











Gonna try and reuse the OG seat cover.






This bracket was busted as well, I have a donor seat it has both brackets.



Donor bracket 







Vinegar soaking time !


----------



## Sven (May 12, 2019)

Very nice work. It's really coming along!


----------



## Scribble (May 12, 2019)

Before & after on the seat pans


----------



## Scribble (May 15, 2019)

Alright I'm gonna be gone for the next two weeks. I'll still be lurking around in the shadows. Just won't be able to post anything about my bike. Bikes just going to chill out on my carpet for a while. Seen you guys when I get back !


----------



## Scribble (Jun 1, 2019)

Seat and components are all repainted.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 3, 2019)

Oiled all the painted parts today.







After the oil was applied.

​


----------



## Scribble (Jun 4, 2019)

I also decided to scrub down the Lighting Darts, they cleaned up well.
Tire in front is before scrubbing.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 4, 2019)

Wheel set all rebuilt and clean. 



Before 



After






clean rim vs dirty rim.


----------



## unregistered (Jun 5, 2019)

Amazing progress, fun to watch! Is it me or is that jet on the tank resembling a Gloster Meteor? For an American bike that seems scandalous! Why not an F-86 Sabre?


----------



## Scribble (Jun 5, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> Amazing progress, fun to watch! Is it me or is that jet on the tank resembling a Gloster Meteor? For an American bike that seems scandalous! Why not an F-86 Sabre?




Thanks ! Its been a fun little project. Hot damn your right, massive missed opportunity not putting a Sabre on the tank. Sabre is a lot more beautiful than the meteor.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 5, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> Amazing progress, fun to watch! Is it me or is that jet on the tank resembling a Gloster Meteor? For an American bike that seems scandalous! Why not an F-86 Sabre?




The tank graphic also looks a lot like a Starfighter, which makes sense since the Starfighter was pretty prevalent in the early 50s. Same era as the bike.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 6, 2019)

The seat come out beautiful ! Really enjoyed recovering it. I did have some help with fitting the leather to the pan. It helps when you have someone with 25 years of experience recovering furniture.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 6, 2019)

That seat came together nicely. Had to happen. Great job.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 6, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> That seat came together nicely. Had to happen. Great job.




Thanks !


----------



## Scribble (Jun 7, 2019)

I completely switch up the bars grips and stem, keeping my bell on.







Light mock up.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 7, 2019)

Great job going to be sweet !


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 8, 2019)

Scribble said:


> The seat come out beautiful ! Really enjoyed recovering it. I did have some help with fitting the leather to the pan. It helps when you have someone with 25 years of experience recovering furniture.
> View attachment 1010808
> View attachment 1010809
> View attachment 1010810
> ...



I like the notches you cut out of the leather for a better fit. I will use that on my next project. What material did you use for padding.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 9, 2019)

Dazed & Confused said:


> I like the notches you cut out of the leather for a better fit. I will use that on my next project. What material did you use for padding.




Thanks glad I could help ! Padding was a old towel.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 9, 2019)

OZ1972 said:


> Great job going to be sweet !




Thanks !


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 9, 2019)

Coming together nicely. Love the step by step posts. Thank you.
Hammerhead


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 9, 2019)

Excellent thread on your WF resurrection!


----------



## Sven (Jun 10, 2019)

Great job on the bike and the pictorial progress.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 10, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Coming together nicely. Love the step by step posts. Thank you.
> Hammerhead






GTs58 said:


> Excellent thread on your WF resurrection! View attachment 1012962






Sven said:


> Great job on the bike and the pictorial progress.




Thank you !


----------



## Scribble (Jun 11, 2019)

​


----------



## Scribble (Jun 11, 2019)

Well here she is ! All done. 
Before




And after

​


----------

